# البابا تزوج؟



## yassine90 (18 يوليو 2013)

خبر أذاعته كل وكاﻻت اﻷنباء أن البابا تزوج ؟ هل هذا صحيح ؟


----------



## fredyyy (18 يوليو 2013)

yassine90 قال:


> خبر أذاعته كل وكاﻻت اﻷنباء أن البابا تزوج ؟ هل هذا صحيح ؟


 
*يا راجل من غير ما نحضر الفرح *

*هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه *

.


----------



## yassine90 (18 يوليو 2013)

هل عندكم البابا يتزوج ؟


----------



## اوريجانوس المصري (18 يوليو 2013)

من غير ما يعزم الكنيسة ؟​


----------



## بوب كمبيوتر (18 يوليو 2013)

*

اوريجانوس المصري قال:



من غير ما يعزم الكنيسة ؟​

أنقر للتوسيع...


انهم يتبعون ديناً جديداً فماذا نحن فاعلون :nunu0000:
​*


----------



## Mesopotamia (18 يوليو 2013)

الف مبرووووك كللللالللللش فين العزومه بتاعتي خههههههه


----------



## AdmanTios (18 يوليو 2013)

yassine90 قال:


> خبر أذاعته *كل وكاﻻت اﻷنباء* أن البابا تزوج ؟ هل هذا صحيح ؟



*إدعم إستفسارك بمصدر من أجل المصداقية
ما عدا قناة " الجزيرة " :a82:  :a82:  :a82:  :a82:*


----------



## Alexander.t (18 يوليو 2013)

يُنقل للعام ويترك تحت تصرف مشرف القسم


----------



## جورجينيو- (18 يوليو 2013)

هههههههههههههههههه


----------



## +إيرينى+ (18 يوليو 2013)

!! MiNa ElbataL !! قال:


> يُنقل للعام ويترك تحت تصرف مشرف القسم



*رأيى ينقل للترفيهى
*


----------



## thebreak-up (18 يوليو 2013)

*يامصبتشي، الراجل تجوز علينا بالسر.

وماهي الكنوات الاخبارية الي جابت الخبر الترفيهي ده، لاتكون متفرج على قناة فنون الكوميدية ومحسبها بي بي سي العربية. *


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (18 يوليو 2013)

yassine90 قال:


> هل عندكم البابا يتزوج ؟


 انا شايفه هنا سؤال--
 و انا كمان نفسى اعرف المعلومه دى--
 بس اسئل السؤال بطريقه تانيا..

 هل الى يصل لمنصب البابا لازم يكون راهب؟؟


----------



## oesi no (18 يوليو 2013)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> انا شايفه هنا سؤال--
> و انا كمان نفسى اعرف المعلومه دى--
> بس اسئل السؤال بطريقه تانيا..
> 
> هل الى يصل لمنصب البابا لازم يكون راهب؟؟


اينعم لازم يكون راهب بتول 
والبطريك الوحيد الى كان متزوج هو البابا ديمتريوس الكرام  ولكن كان بامر من امه وابوه وكان متفق مع امراته انه مش هيلمسها وانهم هيفضلوا بتوليين ولما الشعب تذمر انه ازاى يبقى متزوج  ويبقى البابا طاف المدينة بجمرة نار فى كمه ولم تحترق ثيابهم لاثبات انه لم يمس امراته


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (18 يوليو 2013)

oesi no قال:


> اينعم لازم يكون راهب بتول
> والبطريك الوحيد الى كان متزوج هو البابا ديمتريوس الكرام ولكن كان بامر من امه وابوه وكان متفق مع امراته انه مش هيلمسها وانهم هيفضلوا بتوليين ولما الشعب تذمر انه ازاى يبقى متزوج ويبقى البابا طاف المدينة بجمرة نار فى كمه ولم تحترق ثيابهم لاثبات انه لم يمس امراته


 
 هو انا سئلت السؤال ده قبل كدا --؟؟و انت جاوبتنى قبل كدا !!
 حسى انى قريت الإجابه دى بالنص قبل كدا-- افتكرت لما قريتها-- انا مريضه ذهيمر فعليا و لا إيه؟؟


----------



## oesi no (18 يوليو 2013)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> هو انا سئلت السؤال ده قبل كدا --؟؟و انت جاوبتنى قبل كدا !!
> حسى انى قريت الإجابه دى بالنص قبل كدا-- افتكرت لما قريتها-- انا مريضه ذهيمر فعليا و لا إيه؟؟


القصة معروفه ممكن تكونى قريتيها قبل كدة 
بس مظنش انى هفتكر ان كنت جاوبت على السؤال ده قبل كدة ولا لا 
وبعدين اسمها زهايمر


----------



## +إيرينى+ (18 يوليو 2013)

oesi no قال:


> وبعدين اسمها زهايمر



*معلش هى بتكتب من الموبايل 

كتر خيرها​*


----------



## oesi no (18 يوليو 2013)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *معلش هى بتكتب من الموبايل
> 
> كتر خيرها​*


كتر الف خيرها طبعا 
حد يقدر يتكلم 
والله وبقى ليكى ناس تدافع عنك يا حبوا :spor22:


----------



## حبيب يسوع (18 يوليو 2013)

بابا مين تقصد
الموضوع فيه خطا
ان كنت تقصد البابا تواضروس هو لا يتزوج


----------



## yassine90 (18 يوليو 2013)

تقول البابا لايتزوج لانه اطهر أن يمس النساء فهل البابا اطهر من الله حتى تدعوا ان الله تزوج وانجب من مريم؟ 

من كان يحكم الكون قبل ولادة عيسى ؟ 
من كان يحكم الكون قبل خلق سيدنا آدم ؟
وهل الإله يموت ؟ إن الموت و الحياة مقترنون بالخلائق فقط 

 كيف يمكن ان نؤمن بصحة الكتاب المقدس وهناك كتبة مجاهيل فيه " أي أن هناك أسفار لا يعرف أحد من كاتبها "

ألم يكن الله قادر على ان يغفر خطايا البشر دون ان يصلب ؟

* لماذا يتناقض العلم مع ما جاء في الكتاب المقدس إلا لأن الكتاب المقدس قد دخل عليه التحريف 

يقول الكتاب المقدس أن الأرنب من الحيوانت المجترة والعلم يثبت غير ذلك ،ويقول أن الأرض لها زوايا والعلم يثبت أنها كروية ، وهناك الكثير من التناقضات يمكن أن نمدك بها 

 الكتاب المقدس يقول أن كل انسان بخطيئته يُقتل فكيف يقتل الرب ليكفر خطايا البشر 

 من المعروف أن الإنجيل أصلاً مكتوب باللغة اليونانية ثم ترجم بعد ذلك إلى جميع اللغات-كيف ذلك وقد كانت لغة المسيح وتلاميذه هي اللغة الآرامية؟!

- إذا كان المسيح موجوداً منذ الأزل مع الله كما تقولون – فما هي طبيعة العلاقة بينهما ؟ وما هي كيفية التحول من الألوهية إلى مرتبة البشر في بطن امرأة مخلوقة ؟! 


 من المعروف لديكم أن (الأب ، والابن ، والروح القدس ، ثلاثة أقانيم متحدون ومتساوون في الجوهر ) مفردها أقنوم – كيف ذلك وكلمة أقنوم كلمة سريانية الأصل معناها : ( الذات الإلهية المستقلة ) ؟!!!!

لماذا الابن مولود والروح القدس منبثق ؟!

أريد منكم أسئلة أيضا


----------



## +إيرينى+ (18 يوليو 2013)

yassine90 قال:


> تقول البابا لايتزوج لانه اطهر أن يمس النساء فهل البابا اطهر من الله حتى تدعوا ان الله تزوج وانجب من مريم؟
> 
> من كان يحكم الكون قبل ولادة عيسى ؟
> من كان يحكم الكون قبل خلق سيدنا آدم ؟
> ...



*إيه دا هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

إحنا قولنا إن الله تزوج ؟؟؟

إسمح لى : اللى قالك الكلام دا عبيط شوية

ما تمشيش وراه
*


----------



## thebreak-up (18 يوليو 2013)

yassine90 قال:


> تقول البابا لايتزوج لانه اطهر أن يمس النساء فهل البابا اطهر من الله حتى تدعوا ان الله تزوج وانجب من مريم؟
> 
> من كان يحكم الكون قبل ولادة عيسى ؟
> من كان يحكم الكون قبل خلق سيدنا آدم ؟
> ...




*من الذي قال لك اننا نؤمن بأن الله تزوج من مريم؟ الله لم يتزوج ولن يتزوج. بنوة المسيح لله الآب بنوة روحية وليست جسدية وتناسلية. ياريت ياباشا قبل ماتعرض لنا عضلاتك الدايبة اتعلم ألف باء العقيدة المسيحية. طيب ياحلو. *


----------



## yassine90 (18 يوليو 2013)

هل هذا هو جوابكم ؟ 
تجيبون على الأسئلة من دون تفكير ههههههه هل هذا هو دينكم ... إنني إنسان أعطاني الله عقل لأفكر به و أستوعب الأشياء . إنكم تتكلمون كالأطفال


----------



## thebreak-up (18 يوليو 2013)

yassine90 قال:


> هل هذا هو جوابكم ؟
> تجيبون على الأسئلة من دون تفكير ههههههه هل هذا هو دينكم ... إنني إنسان أعطاني الله عقل لأفكر به و أستوعب الأشياء . إنكم تتكلمون كالأطفال



*اسمع انت، بلاش تقل ادبك احسن لك. قلنا لك اننا لا نؤمن بأن الله تزوج من مريم العذارء وأنجب المسيح. المسيح هو كلمة الله الازلية ومن ثم صارت الكلمة بشرا جسدا، اي ان الكلمة نفسها وهو المسيح كان موجود منذ الازل ككلمة الله ومن ثم بعدما حان الوقت صار إنسانا. 

ارجوك افهم عقيدتنا وابحث في المنتدى احسن انت موقفك محرج قوي اه والله. *


----------



## yassine90 (18 يوليو 2013)

عقيدتكم ليس لديها أساسات .. الله واحد ولا يحتاج إلى الأبناء سواء كانو جسديا أو روحيا . ورسول الله عيسى عليه السلام بريئ منكم لأنه قال أنا رسول الله . ويجب عليكم أن تعرفوا أن الله جعل من عيسى معجزة ليأخد الإنسان العبرة ويجب عليكم أن تعرفو أن الدنيا إمتحان .يجب عليكم أن تصححو أفكاركم


----------



## +إيرينى+ (18 يوليو 2013)

yassine90 قال:


> هل هذا هو جوابكم ؟
> تجيبون على الأسئلة من دون تفكير ههههههه هل هذا هو دينكم ... إنني إنسان أعطاني الله عقل لأفكر به و أستوعب الأشياء . إنكم تتكلمون كالأطفال



*حضرتك حمكت علينا لأنك بتاخد معلوماتك من مصادر مش مسيحية

العبيط اللى قالك إن إحنا بنقول إن الله تزوج مريم ___ قول له : يا عبيط إسكت

و إحنا بنقولك المسيحية مش بتقول كدة

روح إسأل العبيط اللى قالك كدة

أو هاتهولنا و إحنا نفهمه

إلا قول لى : مين العبيط دا ؟؟

*


----------



## صوت صارخ (18 يوليو 2013)

!! MiNa ElbataL !! قال:


> يُنقل للعام ويترك تحت تصرف مشرف القسم



*المفروض نقله للقسم الترفيهى ......*


----------



## yassine90 (18 يوليو 2013)

هل سألتم أنفسكم لماذا خلقنا الله !؟ 
هل تعلمون ان الشرك بالله يدخل النار 
هل تعلمون ان الله هو خالق عيسى و جميع البشر .


----------



## yassine90 (18 يوليو 2013)

إنكم تخافون كثيرا ههههههههههه مرحبا بكم في الإسلام و إسئلو أي سؤال تريدون


----------



## +إيرينى+ (18 يوليو 2013)

yassine90 قال:


> هل سألتم أنفسكم لماذا خلقنا الله !؟
> هل تعلمون ان الشرك بالله يدخل النار
> هل تعلمون ان الله هو خالق عيسى و جميع البشر .



*
إحنا بنشرك بالله !!!!!؟؟؟؟؟؟

جبتها منين ديه ؟؟ 

إوعى تقول من عند نفس العبيط *


----------



## thebreak-up (18 يوليو 2013)

yassine90 قال:


> هل سألتم أنفسكم لماذا خلقنا الله !؟
> هل تعلمون ان الشرك بالله يدخل النار
> هل تعلمون ان الله هو خالق عيسى و جميع البشر .



*اعرف وضعك بالضبط ايه؟ بعدما وضحنا لك خطأك عامل فيها حكيم. اعترف الاول انك كنت غلطان في اتهامك الباطل. *


----------



## صوت صارخ (18 يوليو 2013)

yassine90 قال:


> هل هذا هو جوابكم ؟
> تجيبون على الأسئلة من دون تفكير ههههههه هل هذا هو دينكم ... إنني إنسان أعطاني الله عقل لأفكر به و أستوعب الأشياء . إنكم تتكلمون كالأطفال



*مين الحما...... اللى قالك ان الله تزوج ..... ولا دى تخاريف صيام ..... ولا قلة رباية ...؟؟؟؟*


----------



## yassine90 (18 يوليو 2013)

النصرانية المحرفة لا تملك حجة صحيحة لإثبات مبادئها، فضلاً عن إبطال مبادئ مخالفها، وكلها نقاط ضعف ووهن

 سند الأناجيل التي بين أيدي النصارى، فليس في هذه الأناجيل ما يمكن أن يقال عنه إنه الإنجيل الذي نزل على عيسى عليه السلام، فقد كتبت جميعاً بعد رفع عيسى عليه السلام إلى السماء، وهي أشبه بكتب السيرة والتراجم، تحكي ما حصل لعيسى عليه السلام، ويرد في ثناياها أن عيسى كان يكرز (يعظ) بالإنجيل، فأين هذا الإنجيل المنزّل الذي تتحدث عنه الأناجيل؟!
بل الباحث في الأناجيل الأربعة يعلم قطعاً أنه لا يمكن نسبتها إلى هؤلاء الأربعة بدليل صحيح.


----------



## R.O.R.O (18 يوليو 2013)

yassine90 قال:


> النصرانية المحرفة لا تملك حجة صحيحة لإثبات مبادئها، فضلاً عن إبطال مبادئ مخالفها، وكلها نقاط ضعف ووهن
> 
> سند الأناجيل التي بين أيدي النصارى، فليس في هذه الأناجيل ما يمكن أن يقال عنه إنه الإنجيل الذي نزل على عيسى عليه السلام، فقد كتبت جميعاً بعد رفع عيسى عليه السلام إلى السماء، وهي أشبه بكتب السيرة والتراجم، تحكي ما حصل لعيسى عليه السلام، ويرد في ثناياها أن عيسى كان يكرز (يعظ) بالإنجيل، فأين هذا الإنجيل المنزّل الذي تتحدث عنه الأناجيل؟!
> بل الباحث في الأناجيل الأربعة يعلم قطعاً أنه لا يمكن نسبتها إلى هؤلاء الأربعة بدليل صحيح.


*متتعبش نفسك احنا مطلبناش رايك فى المسيحية 
انت دخلت سالت سؤال والكل رد عليك 
مش لازم يردوا عليك اجابة انت عايزها ولا ايه 
انت مش مقتنع بالمسيحية دى حاجة تخصك انت 
لكن مش كل شوية تدخل تعبط كدا بالكلام 
من الواضح ان دماغك متبرمجة صعب انها تقبل اى معلومة جديدة 
*​


----------



## yassine90 (18 يوليو 2013)

إقنعوني هههههههههههههههههه


----------



## R.O.R.O (18 يوليو 2013)

ههههههههههه ما هو علشان اقنع حد لازم يكون بيفكر ومن الواضح انك حافظ مش فاهم ​


----------



## ++ كيرلس ++ (18 يوليو 2013)

yassine90 قال:


> إنكم تخافون كثيرا ههههههههههه مرحبا بكم في الإسلام و إسئلو أي سؤال تريدون



*أنا عندي سؤالين
كم عدد أصابع الرحمن؟ وكم طول عرشه بالسنتيمتر؟*


----------



## R.O.R.O (18 يوليو 2013)

*ايه مردتش على السؤال يعنى 
يكووووونش بتقيس العرش بالسنيمترات *
*ولا بتعد الاصابع *​


----------



## yassine90 (18 يوليو 2013)

نحن نعرف صفاة الله فقط أما الذي تتحدثين عليه فالله أعلم ، يوم القيامة لن يستطيع كل الخلائق أن يرو الله إلا من كان دو إيمان قوي . والإسلام هو دين الله الصحيح لأنه أخر دين أنزل وهذا الدين جاء للعالم كله إنسا وجنا


----------



## R.O.R.O (18 يوليو 2013)

yassine90 قال:


> نحن نعرف صفاة الله فقط أما الذي تتحدثين عليه فالله أعلم ، يوم القيامة لن يستطيع كل الخلائق أن يرو الله إلا من كان دو إيمان قوي . والإسلام هو دين الله الصحيح لأنه أخر دين أنزل وهذا الدين جاء للعالم كله إنسا وجنا


*مش كنت بتقول اقنعونى فين الاقناع هنا بقى 
وانت بتهرب من ابسط الاسئلة هههههههههههه

مش بقولك حافظ مش فاهم*​


----------



## +إيرينى+ (18 يوليو 2013)

yassine90 قال:


> نحن نعرف صفاة الله فقط أما الذي تتحدثين عليه فالله أعلم ، يوم القيامة لن يستطيع كل الخلائق أن يرو الله إلا من كان دو إيمان قوي . والإسلام هو دين الله الصحيح لأنه أخر دين أنزل وهذا الدين جاء للعالم كله إنسا وجنا



واضح فعلا إنك حافظ مش فاهم 

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## R.O.R.O (18 يوليو 2013)

yassine90 قال:


> نحن نعرف صفاة الله فقط أما الذي تتحدثين عليه فالله أعلم ، يوم القيامة لن يستطيع كل الخلائق أن يرو الله إلا من كان دو إيمان قوي . والإسلام هو دين الله الصحيح لأنه أخر دين أنزل وهذا الدين جاء للعالم كله إنسا وجنا


*يابنى مش لما تبقى عارف مين هو الله الاول 
تبقى تشوفه 
طب مين هو الله فى الاسلام *​


----------



## ++ كيرلس ++ (18 يوليو 2013)

yassine90 قال:


> فالله أعلم



*باين عليك شاب سُكرّة.
على أي حال، رمضان كريم.*


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (18 يوليو 2013)

*الأخ المسلم حضرتك مطالب بتوثيق معلوماتك عن المسيحيه بمعنى كل معلومه قلتها جبتها من اى مصدر مسيحى؟
عن فكره مفيش حاجه اسمها صاحبى قالى.
ملحوظة :دخلة هل يتزوج البابا دخله قرعه متخيل انك هتزنقنا باجابتنا على سؤالك.
*


----------



## yassine90 (18 يوليو 2013)

الله في الإسلام هو الإله الواحد الأحد وهو وصف لغوي للذات الإلهية. وله أسماء تسمى أسماء الله الحسنى وهي أكثر من أن تعد أو تحصى، ومنها تسعة وتسعون اسمًا خصّها نبي الإسلام محمد صل الله عليه وسلم بالذكر وذكرت متفرقة في القرآن والأحاديث (السنة)، ومعنى لا إله إلا الله أي لا معبود بحق إلا الله. ومن أسمائه الكريم الحكيم اللطيف الخبير العدل الحليم الرحمن الرحيم الرؤوف الملك السلام المهيمن الودود فهو يتودد لعبادة وهو غني عنهم لكن رحمته وسعت كل شيء.هو علم على الذات الواجب الوجود المستحق لجميع المحامد، وهو الإله الحق لجميع المخلوقات ولا معبود بحق إلا هو. ويؤمن المسلمون بأن الله واحد، أحد، فرد، صمد، ليس له مثيل ولا نظير ولا شبيه ولا صاحبة ولا ولد ولا والد ولا وزير له ولا مشير له، ولا عديد ولا نديد ولا قسيم. وهو الإله الحق وكل ما يُدعى من دونه فهو باطل. فالمسلمون لا يعبدون إلا الله، وتوحيد الله بالعبادة هي جوهر العقيدة في الدين الإسلامي.

فالله هو خالق السماوات والأرض وهو الخالق المحيي والمميت، حي لا يموت واحد، أحد، فرد، صمد، ليس له مثيل ولا نظير ولا شبيه ولا صاحبة ولا ولد ولا والد ولا وزير ولا مشير ولا عديد ولا نديد ولا قسيم


ولله في الإسلام أسماء حسنى وهي أسماء مدح وحمد وثناء وتمجيد لله وصفات كمال لله ونعوت جلال لله, وأفعال حكمة ورحمة ومصلحة وعدل من الله, يدعى الله بها، وتقتضي المدح والثناء بنفسها. سمى الله بها نفسه في كتبه أو على لسان أحد من رسله أو إستأثر الله بها في علم الغيب عنده, لا يشبهه ولا يماثله فيها أحد , وهي حسنى يراد منها قصر كمال الحسن في أسماء الله ، لا يعلمها كاملةً وافيةً إلا الله.
وهي أصل من أصول التوحيد في العقيدة الإسلامية لذلك فهي رُوح الإيمان ورَوْحه، وأصله وغايته، فكلما ازداد العبد معرفة بأسماء الله وصفاته، ازداد إيمانه وقوي يقينه ، والعلم بالله، وأسمائه، وصفاته أشرف العلوم عند المسلمين، وأجلها على الإطلاق لأنّ شرف العلم بشرف المعلوم، والمعلوم في هذا العلم هو الله

أريد أن أقول لكم أنا هنا لكي نتحاور لا لكي أشتمكم أو أسبكم لأن الإسلام يقول لنا تكلموا بإحترام مع الناس لأن الناس هم خلائق الله


----------



## yassine90 (18 يوليو 2013)

أنا أسف إن كنت لم أتصرف بشكل غير لائق


----------



## R.O.R.O (18 يوليو 2013)

*هو ده بس الى تعرفه عن الهك 
من خلال اسماء الله الحسنى للاسف مفيش فايدة 

واحنا كمان بنرد على اسئلتك مش هدفنا نسب دينك ولا اسلامك 
بس انت اللى دخلت فينا شمال *
النصرانية المحرفة لا تملك حجة صحيحة لإثبات مبادئها، فضلاً عن إبطال مبادئ مخالفها، وكلها نقاط ضعف ووهن

*يبقى مين اللى بداء انت 
* ​


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (18 يوليو 2013)

*الأخ يسين رائع انك تكلمت عن صفات الله عز وجل 
قبل ان اخوض معك فى صفات الله لى ملحوظة صغيره جدا وهى اننا كمسيحيين نؤمن بوحدانية الله وحدانية جامعة اى اننا نؤمن ان الله واحد لاشريك له بل ايضا لانقبل بيننا  من يشرك بالله.
أما عن صفات الله فسؤالى هل تقبل هذه الصفات لله
الوجود
العقل
الحياة
هل اذا قلت اننى أومن بالله الموجود العاقل الحى  أكـــــــــــــــــــون قد أشركت؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*


----------



## yassine90 (18 يوليو 2013)

أنا أطلب منكم أن تبحثوا وتدرسوا القرأن من يمنعكم من ذاللك ؟ نحن نقدس الله لأنه عظيم أما أنتم فإنكم تشبهون الله بصفة الإنسان المخلوق 
سأطرح عليك سؤال !
أغمض عنيك وقل هل اكون لديه حدود ؟ و إن إتخدنا مسارا في الكون من دون توقف ماذا سنجد ؟ أنتم للأسف لم تعظموا الله ،إن تفكيركم يدور في كوكب الأرض
و إن كوكب الأرض مقارنة مع الكون .....


----------



## yassine90 (18 يوليو 2013)

نعم تكون قد أشركت لأن الله واحد لا شريك الله فعندما تقول أن عيسى إبن الله فهاذا أكبر شرك


----------



## yassine90 (18 يوليو 2013)

1 ـ الوُجُودُ: يجبُ الإيمانُ بأن الله موجُودٌ لا شكّ في وُجُوده تعالى، وهُو موجُود بلا مكانٍ ولا جهة ولا يجري عليه زمانٌ.

2 ـ الوحدانيّةُ: اللهُ واحدٌ لا شريك لهُ، واحدٌ في ذاته وواحدٌ في صفاته وواحدٌ في فعله.

3 ـ القدمُ: اللهُ أزليٌّ لا بداية لوُجُوده، موجُودٌ قبل المخلُوقات.

4 ـ البقاءُ: اللهُ أبديٌّ لا نهاية لهُ، لا يفنى ولا يبيدُ.

5 ـ القيامُ بالنّفس: اللهُ تعالى لا يحتاجُ إلى شىءٍ من مخلُوقاته وكُلُّها مُحتاجةٌ إليه.

6 ـ القُدرةُ: اللهُ تعالى قادرٌ على كُلّ شىءٍ.

7 ـ الإرادةُ: أي المشيئةُ، فكُلُّ شىءٍ يحصُلُ في العالم بمشيئة الله.

8 ـ العلمُ: اللهُ عالمٌ بكُلّ الأشياء قبل حُصُولها.

9 ـ السّمعُ: اللهُ تعالى يسمعُ المسمُوعات كُلّها بدُون أُذُنٍ ولا ءالةٍ أخرى.

0 1 ـ البصرُ: اللهُ يرى كُلّ الـمرئـيّات بدُون حدقةٍ ولا ءالةٍ أخرى.

11 ـ الحياةُ: اللهُ حيٌّ بدُون رُوحٍ ولحمٍ وقلبٍ فحياتُهُ لا تُشبهُ حياتنا وهُو حيٌّ لا يموتُ.

21 ـ الكلامُ: اللهُ يتكلمُ بدُون لسانٍ وشفتين وكلامُهُ ليس لُغةً عربيّةً أو غيرها، لأنه خالق اللغات والحروف والأصوات. وكلامه لا يشبه كلام العالمين.


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (18 يوليو 2013)

yassine90 قال:


> نعم تكون قد أشركت لأن الله واحد لا شريك الله فعندما تقول أن عيسى إبن الله فهاذا أكبر شرك


*سؤالى ليك تانى يمكن تكزن مقريتهوش كويس*
*هل اذا قلت اننى أومن بالله الموجود العاقل الحى  أكـــــــــــــــــــون قد أشركت؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*


----------



## yassine90 (18 يوليو 2013)

إن أمنت أن الله واحد لا شريك له وأنا عيسى عبد الله فأنت وحدت الله


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (18 يوليو 2013)

yassine90 قال:


> إن أمنت أن الله واحد لا شريك له وأنا عيسى عبد الله فأنت وحدت الله


تانى بتهرب من سؤالى انا مجبتش سيرة عيسى اطلاقا
السؤال تانى
*هل اذا قلت اننى أومن بالله الموجود العاقل الحى  أكـــــــــــــــــــون قد أشركت؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*


----------



## yassine90 (18 يوليو 2013)

أنا لم أهرب يا عزيزي هههه . إن كنت متفق مع هذا فأنت كذاللك 

الإيمان بالله: فهو الاعتقاد الجازم بأن الله سبحانه رب كل شيء ومليكه وخالقه – وأنه الذي يستحق وحده أن يفرد بالعبادة: من صلاة وصيام، ودعاء، ورجاء، وخوف، وذل وخضوع – وأنه المتصف بصفات الكمال كلها المنزه عن كل نقص.

وينبغي أن تعلم: أن أنواع التوحيد ثلاث – ولا يصح إيمان العبد إلا بها وهي:


توحيد الربوبية: وهو الاعتقاد الجازم بأن الله رب كل شيء ولا رب غيره – تقول العرب: أنا رب الدار أي القائم بشؤونها – والله تعالى هو رب العالمين القائم بشؤون خلقه من خلق ورزق وإحياء وإماتة سبحانه.

توحيد الألوهية: الاعتقاد الجازم بأن الله سبحانه هو الإله الحق ولا إله غيره وإفراده سبحانه بالعبادة، والعرب تقول: أَلِهَ الفصيل إلى أمه من مفزع أفزعه والله تعالى هو الذي يخلص له المؤمن في تعبده وخوفه ورجائه وطاعته وتوكله واحتكامه ودعائه، وهذا هو التوحيد الفارق بين الموحدين والمشركين، وعليه يقع الجزاء والثواب في الأولى والآخرة فمن لم يأت به كان من المشركين. 

 توحيد الأسماء والصفات: الاعتقاد الجازم بأن الله عز وجل متصف بجميع صفات الكمال، ومنزه عن جميع صفات النقص – من غير تشبيه فمن شبه الله بخلقه كفر – (فكل ما خطر ببالك فهو على خلاف ذلك)


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (18 يوليو 2013)

*يعنى افهم من كلامك ان ايمانى بالله الموجود العاقل الحى لا يعد شركا بل هو توحيد لله بصفاته الذاتيه.
*


----------



## yassine90 (18 يوليو 2013)

نعم يا عزيزي . هل أن تأمن أن عيسى إبن الله ؟


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (18 يوليو 2013)

yassine90 قال:


> نعم يا عزيزي . هل أن تأمن أن عيسى إبن الله ؟


*لا انا لا أومن بالبنوة الجسدية بل أومن ان الله تجسد وظهر لنا فى شخص المسيح اى ان المسيح هو الله متجسدا.*


----------



## yassine90 (18 يوليو 2013)

يا عزيزي 

عندما خلق الله عز وجل آدم عليه السلام خلق له السائل المنوي الذي بهذا تأتى ذرية بنى آدم ، وهنا تظهر لنا معجزة هذا السائل فالله هو خالق كل شئ ، فالذي خلق هذا السائل داخل جسد آدم ، فهل يعجز الله عن وضع هذا السائل داخل رحم العذراء مريم .

وبعد ذلك نجد في خلق السيد المسيح تطابق صريح لا جدال فيه كخلق أي مخلوق بشري ، وبهذا أصبح السيد المسيح مثله مثلنا ، تكون داخل رحم أم لمدة تسعة أشهر ثم ولدته مثل أي مولود ، وتبول ورضع وبكى ...الخ ، مثل كل مخلوق بشرى . فكلنا جميعاً قد صدرنا عن قدرة الله وإرادته وكل منا فيه شئ من صنع الله منذ بداية خلق آدم .
فعيسى بشر مثلنا ويتميز عنا بأن الله اختاره رسولاً 

هل السيد المسيح عندما كان يُريد دخول دورة المياه { فإذا كان هو الأب} : هل كان الرب يتبول ؟ وإن كان هو الابن هل روح الأب تلازمه في الحمام ؟ وهل في هذه الحالة يكون الأب والابن إله واحد ؟ ومن منهم الذي كان يتبول الجسد أم الروح ؟

ولو تهرب المجيب بقول أن الأب هو الله كان في السماء والابن هو الله كان في رحم أمه ... فبهذا أصبح الأب إله وأصبح الابن إله .... وبهذا أصبحوا إلهين اتحدوا في المسمى و اختلفوا في الطبيعة ، وبذلك أصبحوا أثنين

ولو الابن جسداً والروح روح الله ، فهذا لا يخالف الطبيعة البشرية ، فنحن جميعاً أجساد بشرية ملموسة ولكن أرواحنا مخلوق غير ملموس ، وهى من روح الله


----------



## صوت صارخ (18 يوليو 2013)

*ما هى صفات الله فى القرآن ......؟؟؟؟​*


----------



## صوت صارخ (18 يوليو 2013)

*فى القرآن: هل كلمة الله خالقة أم مخلوقة ....؟؟؟؟*​


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (18 يوليو 2013)

*يا ابنى انت أوفر(over) أوى
سائل منوى ايه اللى انت جاى تقول عليه 
المسيح له المجد ولد ولاده عذراويه بدون زرع بشر.
السؤال اللى بوجهه ليك
هل يستحيل على الله ان يتجسد فى صورة انسان ويتجلى للبشر؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
*


----------



## صوت صارخ (18 يوليو 2013)

yassine90 قال:


> يا عزيزي
> 
> عندما أرواحنا مخلوق غير ملموس ، *وهى من روح الله*



*هل روح الله تزوجت كى تأتى بأرواحنا ....؟؟؟؟*


----------



## صوت صارخ (18 يوليو 2013)

يَا أَهْلَ الْكِتَابِ لَا تَغْلُوا فِي دِينِكُمْ وَلَا تَقُولُوا عَلَى اللَّهِ إِلَّا الْحَقَّ إِنَّمَا الْمَسِيحُ عِيسَى ابْنُ مَرْيَمَ رَسُولُ اللَّهِ وَكَلِمَتُهُ أَلْقَاهَا إِلَى مَرْيَمَ وَرُوحٌ مِنْهُ فَآمِنُوا بِاللَّهِ وَرُسُلِهِ وَلَا تَقُولُوا ثَلَاثَةٌ انْتَهُوا خَيْرًا لَكُمْ إِنَّمَا اللَّهُ إِلَهٌ وَاحِدٌ سُبْحَانَهُ أَنْ يَكُونَ لَهُ وَلَدٌ لَهُ مَا فِي السَّمَاوَاتِ وَمَا فِي الْأَرْضِ وَكَفَى بِاللَّهِ وَكِيلًا

هل تفهم من هو المسيح فى القرآن : 

أنه رسول + كلمة الله + روحا منه​


----------



## صوت صارخ (18 يوليو 2013)

*إِذْ قَالَتِ الْمَلَائِكَةُ يَا مَرْيَمُ إِنَّ اللَّهَ يُبَشِّرُكِ بِكَلِمَةٍ مِنْهُ اسْمُهُ الْمَسِيحُ عِيسَى ابْنُ مَرْيَمَ وَجِيهًا فِي الدُّنْيَا وَالْآخِرَةِ وَمِنَ الْمُقَرَّبِينَ 

كلمة الله خالقة أم مخلوقة .....*


----------



## yassine90 (18 يوليو 2013)

أنت لم تفهم الأية


----------



## صوت صارخ (18 يوليو 2013)

*إِذْ قَالَ اللَّهُ يَا عِيسَى ابْنَ مَرْيَمَ اذْكُرْ نِعْمَتِي عَلَيْكَ وَعَلَى وَالِدَتِكَ إِذْ أَيَّدْتُكَ بِرُوحِ الْقُدُسِ تُكَلِّمُ النَّاسَ فِي الْمَهْدِ وَكَهْلًا وَإِذْ عَلَّمْتُكَ الْكِتَابَ وَالْحِكْمَةَ وَالتَّوْرَاةَ وَالْإِنْجِيلَ وَإِذْ تَخْلُقُ مِنَ الطِّينِ كَهَيْئَةِ الطَّيْرِ بِإِذْنِي فَتَنْفُخُ فِيهَا فَتَكُونُ طَيْرًا بِإِذْنِي وَتُبْرِئُ الْأَكْمَهَ وَالْأَبْرَصَ بِإِذْنِي وَإِذْ تُخْرِجُ الْمَوْتَى بِإِذْنِي وَإِذْ كَفَفْتُ بَنِي إِسْرَائِيلَ عَنْكَ إِذْ جِئْتَهُمْ بِالْبَيِّنَاتِ فَقَالَ الَّذِينَ كَفَرُوا مِنْهُمْ إِنْ هَذَا إِلَّا سِحْرٌ مُبِينٌ 

هل يعطى الله امكانية الخلق البشر ....
هل يعطى الله امكانية أحياء الموتى للبشر*


----------



## صوت صارخ (18 يوليو 2013)

*إنى اعطيك دروس من القرآن الذى تحفظه ولا تفهمه .... حتى عندما يتم استبعادك لمخالفتك لأدب تحاول أن تفهم ولا تهلك باتباعك عقيدة بشرية اخترعها اليهود

تعال نتكلم فى القرآن 
أى بأى قرأن تؤمن ..... فهناك عشرة قرآت للقرآن ..... أيهما الصحيحة وتؤمن بها*


----------



## صوت صارخ (18 يوليو 2013)

*ما هو الروح القدس فى القرآن ....؟؟؟؟*


----------



## صوت صارخ (18 يوليو 2013)

yassine90 قال:


> وردت تفسيرات للروح القدس و منها أنه كيان يختلف عن الملائكة و يكون مع الأنبياء و الأوصياء و منها ما ذكر من نزوله مع الملائكة ليلة القدر فقد تم ذكره في القرآن الكريم بشكل منفصل عن الملائكة دائما مما يدل أنه كيان مختلف عنها و بالإضافة لبعض الرويات الدالة على أن الروح القدس ليس هو ملاكا و ليس جبريل . و التفسير الشائع خصوصا في الإسلام السني هو ان" الروح " هو جبريل . ولأن جبريل عظيم القدر بين الملائكة فالقرآن يذكره بينهم مميزا وبما يوحى بهذه المكانة يقول تعالى عن الهول العظيم يوم القيامة "(يوم يقوم الروح والملائكة صفا لا يتكلمون إلا من أذن له الرحمن وقال صوابا).(النبأ:38) ويقول تعالى عن ليلة القدر ونزول الروح مع الملائكة فيها بأوامر الله في الخلق والرزق والقضاء والقدر: " تنزل الملائكة والروح فيها بإذن ربهم من كل امر (القدر:4) .وهنا ربط بين الروح والأمر الالهى. وسنجد ذلك الربط يصاحب الروح جبريل في النسق القرآنى.



*ههههههههههههههههه
عندما يتحول الدين لوجهات نظر ..... فهذا فساد فى العقيدة*


----------



## صوت صارخ (18 يوليو 2013)

* قُلْ نَزَّلَهُ رُوحُ الْقُدُسِ مِنْ رَبِّكَ بِالْحَقِّ لِيُثَبِّتَ الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا وَهُدًى وَبُشْرَى لِلْمُسْلِمِينَ 

فهمت النص ده ....؟؟؟؟
*


----------



## صوت صارخ (18 يوليو 2013)

yassine90 قال:


> كل القرأت صحيحة



*هههههههههههههههههههههه لكنها مختلفه يا صاحب ....... مين اللى حرف القرآن ...؟؟؟؟*


----------



## صوت صارخ (18 يوليو 2013)

yassine90 قال:


> ص: 44 ] ( قل نزله روح القدس من ربك بالحق ليثبت الذين آمنوا وهدى وبشرى للمسلمين ( 102 ) ( ولقد نعلم أنهم يقولون إنما يعلمه بشر لسان الذي يلحدون إليه أعجمي وهذا لسان عربي مبين ( 103 ) )
> 
> ( قل نزله ) يعني القرآن ، ( روح القدس ) جبريل ، ( من ربك بالحق ) بالصدق ، ( ليثبت الذين آمنوا ) أي : ليثبت قلوب المؤمنين ليزدادوا إيمانا ويقينا ، ( وهدى وبشرى للمسلمين ولقد نعلم أنهم يقولون إنما يعلمه بشر ) آدمي ، وما هو من عند الله ، واختلفوا في هذا البشر : قال ابن عباس : كان رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم يعلم قينا بمكة ، اسمه " بلعام " ، وكان نصرانيا ، أعجمي اللسان ، فكان المشركون يرون رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم يدخل عليه ويخرج ، فكانوا يقولون إنما يعلمه " بلعام "



*روح القدس هو جبريل ....... إذن جبريل شريك لله وجزء منه  ..... وبدونه يموت الله

شفت مسخرة أكتر من كده .....*


----------



## صوت صارخ (18 يوليو 2013)

*
راجع الآن قراءات بعض من حفظة القرآن وقارن بين قراءاتهم, وستكون مقارنتنا الآن بين رواية حفص بن سليمان بن المغيرة و بين رواية شعبة بن عياش, والأثنان أخذا قرآنهم من مصدر واحد وهو عاصم بن بهدلة أبي النجود

وبالمراجعة ستجد أمور لا أعتقد أنها كانت تخطر على فكرك 

وسأضع لك بعض الأختلافات التى تُظهر أن القرآن مر بمراحل من التحريف والتبديل والتأليف.

والاختلافات التى وضعتها تؤكد أن سبب الأختلافات يرجع لأختلاف وجهات النظر فى التنقيط, وليس للسماع أى دور فى الأختلافات, بل أن الأمر يرجع لمشاكل التنقيط, فهل الحرف هو تاء أم ياء أم نون

ولنراجع تلك الأختلافات ولنبدأ من سورة البقرة 

البقرة 85 طبقا لرواية رواية حفص بن سليمان بن المغيرة​
ثُمَّ أَنْتُمْ هَؤُلَاءِ تَقْتُلُونَ أَنْفُسَكُمْ وَتُخْرِجُونَ فَرِيقًا مِنْكُمْ مِنْ دِيَارِهِمْ تَظَاهَرُونَ عَلَيْهِمْ بِالْإِثْمِ وَالْعُدْوَانِ وَإِنْ يَأْتُوكُمْ أُسَارَى تُفَادُوهُمْ وَهُوَ مُحَرَّمٌ عَلَيْكُمْ إِخْرَاجُهُمْ أَفَتُؤْمِنُونَ بِبَعْضِ الْكِتَابِ وَتَكْفُرُونَ بِبَعْضٍ فَمَا جَزَاءُ مَنْ يَفْعَلُ ذَلِكَ مِنْكُمْ إِلَّا خِزْيٌ فِي الْحَيَاةِ الدُّنْيَا وَيَوْمَ الْقِيَامَةِ يُرَدُّونَ إِلَى أَشَدِّ الْعَذَابِ وَمَا اللَّهُ بِغَافِلٍ عَمَّا تَعْمَلُونَ 

البقرة 85 طبقا لرواية شعبة بن عياش​ثُمَّ أَنْتُمْ هَؤُلَاءِ تَقْتُلُونَ أَنْفُسَكُمْ وَتُخْرِجُونَ فَرِيقًا مِنْكُمْ مِنْ دِيَارِهِمْ تَظَاهَرُونَ عَلَيْهِمْ بِالْإِثْمِ وَالْعُدْوَانِ وَإِنْ يَأْتُوكُمْ أُسَارَى تُفَادُوهُمْ وَهُوَ مُحَرَّمٌ عَلَيْكُمْ إِخْرَاجُهُمْ أَفَتُؤْمِنُونَ بِبَعْضِ الْكِتَابِ وَتَكْفُرُونَ بِبَعْضٍ فَمَا جَزَاءُ مَنْ يَفْعَلُ ذَلِكَ مِنْكُمْ إِلَّا خِزْيٌ فِي الْحَيَاةِ الدُّنْيَا وَيَوْمَ الْقِيَامَةِ يُرَدُّونَ إِلَى أَشَدِّ الْعَذَابِ وَمَا اللَّهُ بِغَافِلٍ عَمَّا يَعْمَلُونَ

فهل هى عَمَّا تَعْمَلُونَ أم عَمَّا يَعْمَلُونَ 

البقرة 140 طبقا لرواية رواية حفص بن سليمان بن المغيرة​أَمْ تَقُولُونَ إِنَّ إِبْرَاهِيمَ وَإِسْمَاعِيلَ وَإِسْحَاقَ وَيَعْقُوبَ وَالْأَسْبَاطَ كَانُوا هُودًا أَوْ نَصَارَى قُلْ أَأَنْتُمْ أَعْلَمُ أَمِ اللَّهُ وَمَنْ أَظْلَمُ مِمَّنْ كَتَمَ شَهَادَةً عِنْدَهُ مِنَ اللَّهِ وَمَا اللَّهُ بِغَافِلٍ عَمَّا تَعْمَلُونَ

لبقرة 140 طبقا لرواية رواية شعبة بن عياش​أَمْ يَقُولُونَ إِنَّ إِبْرَاهِيمَ وَإِسْمَاعِيلَ وَإِسْحَاقَ وَيَعْقُوبَ وَالْأَسْبَاطَ كَانُوا هُودًا أَوْ نَصَارَى قُلْ أَأَنْتُمْ أَعْلَمُ أَمِ اللَّهُ وَمَنْ أَظْلَمُ مِمَّنْ كَتَمَ شَهَادَةً عِنْدَهُ مِنَ اللَّهِ وَمَا اللَّهُ بِغَافِلٍ عَمَّا تَعْمَلُونَ 

فهل هى "أَمْ تَقُولُونَ" أم  "أَمْ يَقُولُونَ"
البقرة 271 طبقا لرواية رواية حفص بن سليمان بن المغيرة​
إِنْ تُبْدُوا الصَّدَقَاتِ فَنِعِمَّا هِيَ وَإِنْ تُخْفُوهَا وَتُؤْتُوهَا الْفُقَرَاءَ فَهُوَ خَيْرٌ لَكُمْ وَيُكَفِّرُ عَنْكُمْ مِنْ سَيِّئَاتِكُمْ وَاللَّهُ بِمَا تَعْمَلُونَ خَبِيرٌ 

البقرة 271 طبقا لرواية رواية شعبة بن عياش​إِنْ تُبْدُوا الصَّدَقَاتِ فَنِعِمَّا هِيَ وَإِنْ تُخْفُوهَا وَتُؤْتُوهَا الْفُقَرَاءَ فَهُوَ خَيْرٌ لَكُمْ وَنُكَفِّرُ عَنْكُمْ مِنْ سَيِّئَاتِكُمْ وَاللَّهُ بِمَا تَعْمَلُونَ خَبِيرٌ 

فهل هى "وَيُكَفِّرُ " أم "وَنُكَفِّرُ "
وليلاحظ الزملاء المسلمين

1- الفرق فى المعنى لايمكن تجاهله
2- أن الفروقات ليست ناتجة عن أخطاء تلقين, لأن الألفاظ المختلفة لا يجوز أن تكون نتيجة خطأ فى السماع, لكن واضح أن المشكلة كانت خلاف فى التنقيط

لذا يكون سؤالنا بعد التأكد من تحريف القرآن: أكان حقا كان القرآن محفوظا فى الصدور, أم كان الحفظة يطبخونه فى القدور

أعتقد أن الأجابة واضحة لمن لا يريدوا وضع عقولهم أسفل نعالهم, أما من يريدوا مواصلة غيبوبته, عليه أن يعطينا تفسيرا لهذه الإختلافات

ملحوظة: يمكن التأكد من قرآة  شعبة بن عياش من هذا الرابط: http://www.qeraatway.com/vb/showthread.php?t=18*


----------



## R.O.R.O (18 يوليو 2013)

yassine90 قال:


> أخر كلام أقوله لكم إبحثوا عن الحقيقة فإنها ليست عندكم


*احنا باحثين وعارفين ومش محتاجين نصيحتك الغالية دى 
خليك فى نفسك ودور انت وحاول تشغل مخك شوية 
وبلاش الحفظ ده حاول تفكر شوية فى الكلام هتلاقى نفسم غلطان *​


----------



## صوت صارخ (18 يوليو 2013)

*
أَفَلَا يَتَدَبَّرُونَ الْقُرْآنَ وَلَوْ كَانَ مِنْ عِنْدِ غَيْرِ اللَّهِ لَوَجَدُوا فِيهِ اخْتِلَافًا كَثِيرًا 

وها قد وجدنا اختلافا كثيرا*


----------



## صوت صارخ (18 يوليو 2013)

yassine90 قال:


> أخر كلام أقوله لكم إبحثوا عن الحقيقة فإنها ليست عندكم



*ههههههههههههههههههههه 
فاشل وتتكلم بغباوة ...... روح افهم القرآن ..... فالحفظ لا يكفى*


----------



## صوت صارخ (18 يوليو 2013)

yassine90 قال:


> لا يعتبر هذا حوار إنما شتم في الإسلام
> الله يهدي من يشاء



*ويضل من يشاء ...... والمُضل هو الشيطان ....... صح ؟؟؟؟؟*


----------



## صوت صارخ (18 يوليو 2013)

* أَلَمْ تَرَ إِلَى الَّذِينَ يَزْعُمُونَ أَنَّهُمْ آمَنُوا بِمَا أُنْزِلَ إِلَيْكَ وَمَا أُنْزِلَ مِنْ قَبْلِكَ يُرِيدُونَ أَنْ يَتَحَاكَمُوا إِلَى الطَّاغُوتِ وَقَدْ أُمِرُوا أَنْ يَكْفُرُوا بِهِ وَيُرِيدُ الشَّيْطَانُ أَنْ يُضِلَّهُمْ ضَلَالًا بَعِيدًا  

فَمَا لَكُمْ فِي الْمُنَافِقِينَ فِئَتَيْنِ وَاللَّهُ أَرْكَسَهُمْ بِمَا كَسَبُوا أَتُرِيدُونَ أَنْ تَهْدُوا مَنْ أَضَلَّ اللَّهُ وَمَنْ يُضْلِلِ اللَّهُ فَلَنْ تَجِدَ لَهُ سَبِيلًا  
 

هل رأيت ..... الشيطان والله متعاونان فى إضلال البشر

شفت مسخرة أكتر من كده ..؟؟؟*


----------



## صوت صارخ (18 يوليو 2013)

yassine90 قال:


> أنا لست بفاشل ياعزيزي إنما أنتم لا تفهمون تفسير القرأن الكريم و أخدتم أفكارا خاطئة عليه . أطلب منكم طلب إبحثوا في الإسلام . ولا تحكمو ا بالمظاهر



*تفسير ....... ههههههههههههههههه روح العب بعيد ....... الدين ليس وجهات نظر ..... وقرآنك اختلف فيه المفسرين ..... وفى النهاية ..... الله واعلم .... والله هذا صامت ويترك كل شخص يفسر على مزاجه*


----------



## صوت صارخ (18 يوليو 2013)

*وَقَفَّيْنَا عَلَى آثَارِهِمْ بِعِيسَى ابْنِ مَرْيَمَ مُصَدِّقًا لِمَا بَيْنَ يَدَيْهِ مِنَ التَّوْرَاةِ وَآتَيْنَاهُ الْإِنْجِيلَ فِيهِ هُدًى وَنُورٌ وَمُصَدِّقًا لِمَا بَيْنَ يَدَيْهِ مِنَ التَّوْرَاةِ وَهُدًى وَمَوْعِظَةً لِلْمُتَّقِينَ 

فاهم النص ده ...... ولا الله رجع فى كلامه*


----------



## صوت صارخ (18 يوليو 2013)

*فَإِذَا انْسَلَخَ الْأَشْهُرُ الْحُرُمُ فَاقْتُلُوا الْمُشْرِكِينَ حَيْثُ وَجَدْتُمُوهُمْ وَخُذُوهُمْ وَاحْصُرُوهُمْ وَاقْعُدُوا لَهُمْ كُلَّ مَرْصَدٍ فَإِنْ تَابُوا وَأَقَامُوا الصَّلَاةَ وَآتَوُا الزَّكَاةَ فَخَلُّوا سَبِيلَهُمْ إِنَّ اللَّهَ غَفُورٌ رَحِيمٌ 

ما قول فى هذا الإرهاب والدعوة للقتل *


----------



## صوت صارخ (18 يوليو 2013)

yassine90 قال:


> هذه هو روح الحوار هذا هو أدبكم مع الناس شكرا ...



*هههههههههههههههههههههههه روح يا شاطر ذاكر الإسلام قبل أن تتكلم فى المسيحية بجهل وغباوة ......*


----------



## Dona Nabil (18 يوليو 2013)

*يُغلق لمخالفته لقوانين القسم
سلام ونعمه
​*


----------

